# Авиация > Матчасть >  Су-17-е, вопрос по матчасти

## Lans2

если я правильно понимаю на Су-17 в конусе ВЗ изначально стоял радиодальномер СРД-5М, так? потом в серии (с какой ?) замененный аппаратурой "Дельта-Н", так? потом на Су-17М в конус ВЗ обратно вернули радиодальномер, а аппаратуру "Дельта" "вынесли" в подвесной контейнер - с чем это связано? 
в конусе ВЗ Су-17М2 так же размещался СРД-5М?

----------


## KAV

> в конусе ВЗ Су-17М2 так же размещался СРД-5М?


На Су-17М2 лазерный дальномер "Фон", а на Су-17М3, М4 - лазерный дальномер-целеуказатель "Клен".

----------


## C-22

> если я правильно понимаю на Су-17 в конусе ВЗ изначально стоял радиодальномер СРД-5М, так? потом в серии (с какой ?) замененный аппаратурой "Дельта-Н", так? потом на Су-17М в конус ВЗ обратно вернули радиодальномер, а аппаратуру "Дельта" "вынесли" в подвесной контейнер - с чем это связано? 
> в конусе ВЗ Су-17М2 так же размещался СРД-5М?


Если очень кратко:

1. Аппаратура "Дельта-Н" в контейнере конуса ВЗ вместо СРД-5М "База-6М" на Су-17 устанавливалась с серии 89-23, позднее "Дельта-НМ"

2. На Су-17М "Дельта-НМ" в конусе до 70-й серии, далее в контейнере. СРД-5М не устанавливался

3. Су-20 - в контейнере конуса ВЗ радиодальномер СРД-5МК "Квант"

4. Су-17М2 - СРД нет, "Дельта-НГ" в контейнере.

5. Почему "переносили - выносили" - по компоновочным сображениям и переносу целевой аппаратуры в подвесные контейнеры, проще говоря, чтоб не возить "балласт" в каждом полете....

С уважением

----------


## Lans2

ок, спасибо!
"пошерстил" "армадовскую" монографию по Су-17, все как вы и сказали.. )
небольшая просьба, есть у кого фото контейнера с "Прожектор-1"?

----------


## C-22

> ок, спасибо!
> "пошерстил" "армадовскую" монографию по Су-17, все как вы и сказали.. )
> небольшая просьба, есть у кого фото контейнера с "Прожектор-1"?


На фото Су-17М2 с контейнером подвесной станции подсвета 
СП-14С “Прожектор-1”. 

С уважением

----------


## Lans2

это тонкий сигарообразный контейнер на подфюзеляжном узле?
спасибо

ЗЫ: я так понимаю сделать что-то по типу амовского Pave Spike мы тогда были не в состоянии....

----------


## PPV

> ...ЗЫ: я так понимаю сделать что-то по типу амовского Pave Spike мы тогда были не в состоянии....


Lans2, Вам прямая дорога на УОМЗ! Покажите этим "засранцам", как надо работать! Страна ждет подвигов от своих сынов!...

----------


## Lans2

скажите, а без сарказма обойтись нельзя? можно просто спокойно обсудить некоторые моменты? или вы считаете что все норовят "пнуть" прошлое?

----------


## PPV

> скажите, а без сарказма обойтись нельзя? можно просто спокойно обсудить некоторые моменты? или вы считаете что все норовят "пнуть" прошлое?


Конечно можно, только не нужно задавать, мягко говоря, некорректных вопросов по поводу того, кто и что "мог сделать". Делали как могли и как умели, сейчас зачастую и так не могут...

----------


## Lans2

> Конечно можно, только не нужно задавать, мягко говоря, некорректных вопросов по поводу того, кто и что "мог сделать". Делали как могли и как умели, сейчас зачастую и так не могут...


ну что же, очень хорошо что вы ВСЕ знаете, а я вот все еще пытаюсь найти ответы на массу интересующих меня вопросов... 
для меня например со 100%-й степенью не очевидно могли/не могли...

----------


## PPV

> ну что же, очень хорошо что вы ВСЕ знаете, а я вот все еще пытаюсь найти ответы на массу интересующих меня вопросов... 
> для меня например со 100%-й степенью не очевидно могли/не могли...


Никогда и никому не утверждал, что знаю ВСЕ...
А если ищете ответы, то вот Вам в помощь:
Е.А. Федосов. "Полвека в авиации. Записки академика". М. Дрофа, 2004.
Коллектив авторов под редакцией Е.А. Федосова. "Авиация ВВС России и научно-технический прогресс". М. Дрофа, 2005.
Коллектив авторов под редакцией Е.А. Федосова. "Государственный НИИ авиационных систем. 1946-2006. Хронология развития и фрагменты истории". М. Аэромедиа, 2006.

----------


## Lans2

литература знакомая, но брать ее мне негде... впрочем по авиации ПВО у меня есть была бы и по ВВС но.. ( 

еще такой вопрос - Су-17М2Р получали переоборудованнием ранее выпущенных М2?

----------


## C-22

> литература знакомая, но брать ее мне негде... впрочем по авиации ПВО у меня есть была бы и по ВВС но.. ( 
> 
> еще такой вопрос - Су-17М2Р получали переоборудованнием ранее выпущенных М2?


Су-17М2Р - это ошибка, такой модификации небыло....

----------


## Lans2

> Су-17М2Р - это ошибка, такой модификации небыло....


вот как.. это точно?  :Confused:

----------


## PPV

> вот как.. это точно?


Были только Су-17М3Р и Су-17М4Р...

----------


## Serega

> литература знакомая, но брать ее мне негде...


 - а гугло шо, закрылося? бери вот да читай.  :Smile: 

http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/..._ea/index.html

----------


## Serega

> ЗЫ: я так понимаю сделать что-то по типу амовского Pave Spike мы тогда были не в состоянии....


 - думаю что не в состоянии. Вообще советский авиапром, как мне думается, мог иметь преимущество перед западным только в том случае, если в изделии применялся некий новаторский принцип, который не требовал высокой культуры производства или особо сложных техпроцессов.

На опытном производстве что-то "навороченное" еще могли умельцы сделать, но пустить в серию - с этим начинались уже проблемы.

----------


## An-Z

> Были только Су-17М3Р и Су-17М4Р...


Ещё Су-20Р был...

----------


## PPV

> литература знакомая, но брать ее мне негде... впрочем по авиации ПВО у меня есть была бы и по ВВС но..  ...


По авиации ВВС России могу помочь, есть лишний экземпляр...

----------


## Lans2

> - а гугло шо, закрылося? бери вот да читай.


ок, благодарю... в свое время искал, безрезультатно..



> Были только Су-17М3Р и Су-17М4Р...


значит "Армада" врет...



> - думаю что не в состоянии. Вообще советский авиапром...


вот то то и оно, там где ставился приоритет у нас добивались неплохих результатов, пусть не "впереди планеты всей" но порой добивались результата... потому есть мысля что не озаботились (?) просто в то время созданием такой системы... 



> По авиации ВВС России могу помочь, есть лишний экземпляр...


написал в личку..

----------


## Lans2

такой вопрос, станция СПС-14С "Прожектор-1" применялась ли на Су-17 и Су-17М? вопрос к применительно к возможности применения Х-25...

----------


## C-22

> такой вопрос, станция СПС-14С "Прожектор-1" применялась ли на Су-17 и Су-17М? вопрос к применительно к возможности применения Х-25...


В строю и серии нет...

----------


## Lans2

> В строю и серии нет...


а с чем это связано вы не подскажите? 
может кто в курсе на каких еще машинах применялась станция "Прожектор"?

----------


## C-22

> может кто в курсе на каких еще машинах применялась станция "Прожектор"?


В серии только на Су-17М2

----------


## Lans2

еще такой вопрос, отрабатывался ли в советских ВВС способ подсвета лазерной ГСН КАБ с другого самолета? тем же Прожектором например...

----------


## C-22

> еще такой вопрос, отрабатывался ли в советских ВВС способ подсвета лазерной ГСН КАБ с другого самолета? тем же Прожектором например...


КАБ с ЛГСН могли применятся только с МиГ-27К и Су-24М, т.е. самолетов оснащенных станцией "Кайра"

----------


## Lans2

спасибо, я в курсе... но меня интересовал именно вышеобозначенный способ

----------


## C-22

> спасибо, я в курсе... но меня интересовал именно вышеобозначенный способ


Отрабатывался на Су-24М, была даже статья в старой Авиации и Космонавтики. Прожектор исключительно для Х-25 и Х-29Л

----------


## Lans2

> Отрабатывался на Су-24М, была даже статья в старой Авиации и Космонавтики. Прожектор исключительно для Х-25 и Х-29Л


То есть с помощью Кайры.. а почему Прожектор только для Х-шек? У 27Н что частота другая?

----------


## PPV

> ок, спасибо!
> "пошерстил" "армадовскую" монографию по Су-17, все как вы и сказали.. )
> небольшая просьба, есть у кого фото контейнера с "Прожектор-1"?


Lans2, виноват, сразу не ответил!
У меня есть только такие фото, отдельно самого контейнера нет...

----------


## Антон

> Lans2, виноват, сразу не ответил!
> У меня есть только такие фото, отдельно самого контейнера нет...


на первой фотке парный пуск ракет?

----------


## Кацперский

> на первой фотке парный пуск ракет?


Сброс подвесок.

----------


## PPV

> на первой фотке парный пуск ракет?


Это аварийный сброс, вместе с АПУ ...

----------


## Lans2

> У меня есть только такие фото, отдельно самого контейнера нет...


жаль! в 10 томе отечественного вооружения показаны только "потроха".. может в монографии по Су-17-му в АиК появится...  :Frown:

----------


## balu109

кстати, о контейнерах. коллега с Польши спросил - как часто применались вот эти - Дельта и ААП500?

----------


## Observer69

> такой вопрос, станция СПС-14С "Прожектор-1" применялась ли на Су-17 и Су-17М? вопрос к применительно к возможности применения Х-25...


ЕМНИП она называлась "изделие 14С" ("Прожектор"), а СПС - это для станций помех.

Бортовая часть для 14С на Су-17М2 присутствовала (цепи управления и что-то там в кабине на щитках СУО).
На Су-17М3/М4/УМ3/УМ3К потребности в 14С не было, ибо в отличие от Су-17М2/22М/22УМ, на них вместо лазерного дальномера "Фон" применялся "Клён-ПС", который был не только дальномером, но и подсветчиком. Энергетики лазера в Клёне хватало для подсветки ракет и потребность в чудовищно дорогом 14С отпала сама собой. 
Сам "14С" и появился по причине отсутствия приемлемого по габаритам и энергопотреблению лазера для подсвета на время полёта ракеты. ЕМНИП там несколько лазеров были объединены в револьверную конструкцию.

----------


## Lans2

опечатка, я хотел написать СП-14С
а вопрос был применительно к Су-17М, относительно Су-17М3 и М4 это и так понятно..

----------


## Observer69

> опечатка, я хотел написать СП-14С
> а вопрос был применительно к Су-17М, относительно Су-17М3 и М4 это и так понятно..


ЕМНИП это было именно "Изделие "14С". Открытое наименование. По аналогии с "13С" для Миг-29. А не СП-14С.

А на Су-17М в конусе стоял радиодальномер СРД-75. Никакой "оптики" там не было.

----------


## Intruder

> ЕМНИП это было именно "Изделие "14С". Открытое наименование. По аналогии с "13С" для Миг-29. А не СП-14С.
> 
> А на Су-17М в конусе стоял радиодальномер СРД-75. Никакой "оптики" там не было.


В довесок "тогда что это если не оптика???" на Су-17М2 (если я не ошибаюсь, здесь все видно, что
стояло в НЧФ) С уважением,

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> В довесок "тогда что это если не оптика???" на Су-17М2 (если я не ошибаюсь, здесь все видно, что
> стояло в НЧФ) С уважением,


Су-17М и Су-17М2 это разные самолёты...на Су-17М2 в конусе действительно был установлен ЛД "Фон"...

----------


## Intruder

> Су-17М и Су-17М2 это разные самолёты...на Су-17М2 в конусе действительно был установлен ЛД "Фон"...


Разумеется, Су-17М и М2 машины несколько разные и Ваши доводы принимаются. У меня отсняты только М2 и Су-22УБ.

----------


## C-22

> ЕМНИП это было именно "Изделие "14С". Открытое наименование. По аналогии с "13С" для Миг-29. А не СП-14С.
> 
> А на Су-17М в конусе стоял радиодальномер СРД-75. Никакой "оптики" там не было.


"14С" - открытое наименование, а СП-14С "Прожектор-1" - закрытое...


На Су-17М в конусе стояла радиокомандная линия "Дельта-НМ". Радиодальномер СРД-5МК “Квант” устанавливливался в конусе истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-20.

С уважением

----------


## Observer69

> На Су-17М в конусе стояла радиокомандная линия "Дельта-НМ". Радиодальномер СРД-5МК “Квант” устанавливливался в конусе истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-20.
> 
> С уважением




Вы правы относительно СРД-5/5МК.
Однако я никогда не встречал "Дельту" на Су-17М. Только СРД. Как выглядит и как крепится рупорная антенна СРД, я хорошо помню, а вот как хотя бы выглядит антенна "Дельты" - даже не представляю.  :Confused: 

Может Дельта была заменена по бюллетеням на СРД?

----------


## Intruder

Александр!

Как много было выпущено Су-17М2? Или это достаточно редкая машина?
С уважением,

----------


## C-22

> Вы правы относительно СРД-5/5МК.
> Однако я никогда не встречал "Дельту" на Су-17М. Только СРД. Как выглядит и как крепится рупорная антенна СРД, я хорошо помню, а вот как хотя бы выглядит антенна "Дельты" - даже не представляю. 
> 
> Может Дельта была заменена по бюллетеням на СРД?



Скорее всего рупорные антенны что Вы видели и есть Дельта, у нее действительно рупорная... А антенна СРД выглядит так:

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Александр!
> Как много было выпущено Су-17М2? Или это достаточно редкая машина?
> С уважением,


Данными об общем количестве выпущенных самолётов я не располагаю...
Могу только сказать, что в ВВС СССР Су-17м2 состояли на вооружении шести полков: Луцк (ПрикВО), Диди-Шираки (ЗакВО), Сиверская (ЛенВО), Бирофельд (ДВО), Гроссенхайн (ГСВГ) и Кунмадараш (ЮГВ)...

----------


## Intruder

[QUOTE=Бороданков Александр;81605]Данными об общем количестве выпущенных самолётов я не располагаю...

Спасибо Александр!
Шесть полков - это не так много......
В свое время мне представилась возможность отснять один Су-17М2
"вдоль-поперек и по диагонали", и один из соображающих в этом деле,
(история авиации) сказал о том, что сия машина в войсках была в малом
количестве (видимо по сравнению с М3 и М4)
С уважением,

----------


## Бороданков Александр

Справедливости ради надо отметить, что одновременно было не более пяти полков, т.к. Бирофельд получил Су-17м2 из Луцка...

----------


## timsz

Су-17М2 - 268 шт.

----------


## C-22

> Су-17М2 - 268 шт.


Перебор.... 

Су-17М2 было выпущено 152 шт (с 1974 по 1977 гг.)...

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Перебор.... 
> Су-17М2 было выпущено 152 шт (с 1974 по 1977 гг.)...


А не мало на пять-то полноценных полков?...
Только у нас в Сиверской было около сорока бортов...и в Кунмадараше примерно столько же...про остальные я не знаю - не служил...
И выпускали их по 1979 г...

----------


## timsz

> Су-17М2 было выпущено 152 шт (с 1974 по 1977 гг.)...


Точно? КнААПО тоже о 268 пишет. http://www.knaapo.ru/rus/about/histo...s/geometry.wbp

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Всего было построено 268 Су-17М2


Да, так, если верить первоисточнику...

----------


## Intruder

> Су-17М2 - 268 шт.


Это вместе с экспортными вариантами Су-17М2......

----------


## timsz

> Это вместе с экспортными вариантами Су-17М2......


От КнААПО другая информация:



> Экспортный вариант Су-17М2, получивший, в отличие от прототипа, двигатель Р29БС-300, был назван Су-22 (С-32М2К) и строился серийно с 1977 г.


То есть, выпускался после Су-17М2.




> Всего было построено 90 самолетов Су-22

----------


## Intruder

т.е. выпущено 268 Су-17М2 + 90 экспортных в-тов Су-22 (С-32М2К).
Однако не густо......
Если теперь прикинуть по полкам то имеем более 5 ибап + полнение взамен выбывших
Так верно?

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Если теперь прикинуть по полкам то имеем более 5 *ибап*


Всё-таки *апиб* с Вашего позволения...

----------


## Intruder

> Всё-таки *апиб* с Вашего позволения...


Вот блин не углядел.......... :Eek:

----------


## FLOGGER

Все-таки *ибап* звучит лучше. :Smile:

----------


## Lans2

> Данными об общем количестве выпущенных самолётов я не располагаю...
> Могу только сказать, что в ВВС СССР Су-17м2 состояли на вооружении шести полков:  ....Гроссенхайн (ГСВГ)...


видимо фото оттуда

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Данными об общем количестве выпущенных самолётов я не располагаю...
> Могу только сказать, что в ВВС СССР Су-17м2 состояли на вооружении шести полков: Луцк (ПрикВО), Диди-Шираки (ЗакВО), Сиверская (ЛенВО), Бирофельд (ДВО), Гроссенхайн (ГСВГ) и Кунмадараш (ЮГВ)...


А разведчиков считаем или нет?

----------


## Observer69

> Скорее всего рупорные антенны что Вы видели и есть Дельта, у нее действительно рупорная... А антенна СРД выглядит так:


Вы абсолютно правы. Это действительно так )))))

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> А разведчиков считаем или нет?


На модификации Су-17м2 чистых разведчиков не было...
На отдельных бортах были установлены встроенные фотокамеры АФА-39...створки открывались сзади створок носовой стойки...
В кабине на левом горизонтальном был небольшой пультик управления этим аэрофотоаппаратом...
Как правило в полках ИБА они имели бортовые номера кратные пяти - 05, 10, 15, 20 и т.д.
Я это знаю потому, что в определённое время служил нач. разведки апиб и часто сам летал на аэрофотосъёмку...
Но широкого применения это не имело, и борта эти были обозначены как "Р"  только в формулярах...

----------


## Lans2

> На модификации Су-17м2 чистых разведчиков не было...
> На отдельных бортах были установлены встроенные фотокамеры АФА-39...створки открывались сзади створок носовой стойки...


а было ли это на более ранних мод.?

----------


## Бороданков Александр

Не могу сказать точно - на Су-17 я этого не встречал, а на М-ках не летал...

----------


## C-22

> Точно? КнААПО тоже о 268 пишет. http://www.knaapo.ru/rus/about/histo...s/geometry.wbp


1. Первоисточник это конечно хорошо, только откуда они черпали цифры? Сложите выпуск по модификациям и получите 2532 машины. А они пишут всего выпущено 2867.... Куда делась разница? 

Существует несколько таблиц выпуска самолетов семейства Су-17, все они "прыгают" и дают разные цифры.... 

2. Фотоаппараты АФА-39:   для ведения попутной фоторазведки каждая пятая машина в серии имела автоматический фотоаппарат АФА-39 в закабинном отсеке.  Это пошло еще с Су-7БМ и закончилось на Су-17М2.

3. По полкам: Могу только сказать, что в ВВС СССР Су-17м2 состояли на вооружении шести полков: Луцк (ПрикВО), Диди-Шираки (ЗакВО), Сиверская (ЛенВО), Бирофельд (ДВО), Гроссенхайн (ГСВГ) и Кунмадараш (ЮГВ)... 

Полки имевшие на вооружении Су-17М2 прибывшие с завода:

1. Луцк (ПрикВО)
2. Сиверская (ЛенВО)
3.Гроссенхайн (ГСВГ)
4. Кунмадараш (ЮГВ)

Теперь две аэ Су-17М2 были в Шираках... Откуда машины неизвестно... С завода или уже ношеные?

Полк в Бирофельде получал машины с Луцка и Гроссенхайна...

Еще вычтем спарки.... Вообщем получается, что М2 было выпущено не 268... Но возможно и чуть поболе чем 152... Вопрос с выпуском остается открытым...

С уважением

----------


## C-22

> видимо фото оттуда


Кунмадараш, 6 мая 1985 года....

----------


## timsz

> 1. Первоисточник это конечно хорошо, только откуда они черпали цифры? Сложите выпуск по модификациям и получите 2532 машины. А они пишут всего выпущено 2867.... Куда делась разница? 
> 
> Существует несколько таблиц выпуска самолетов семейства Су-17, все они "прыгают" и дают разные цифры....


Сложил, получилось 2865 (складывал один раз на калькуляторе и не пересчитывал). Источник - "История отечественной авиапромышленности", который сам ссылается на РГАЭ и "Взлет".

Но, понятно, везде возможны ошибки и неправильное толкование. Вообще, было бы очень интересно разобраться. У Вас откуда цифры?

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Кунмадараш, 6 мая 1985 года....


Да, очень похоже на 2 ЦЗ в Кунмадараше...один нюанс: в Кунмадараше были красные номера в БЕЛОЙ окантовке...хотя вполне возможно, что фото ретушировали...
Вот тот же борт 26 на той же 2 ЦЗ...

----------


## Бороданков Александр

*2 С-22*
Скорей всего Вы всё-таки правы...
Вот те же самолёты как на снимке от *Lans2* с другого ракурса...06.05.1985...

----------


## AndyK

> Да, очень похоже на 2 ЦЗ в Кунмадараше...один нюанс: в Кунмадараше были красные номера в БЕЛОЙ окантовке...хотя вполне возможно, что фото ретушировали...
> Вот тот же борт 26 на той же 2 ЦЗ...


Саша, этот 26-ой похоже после ремонта в Барановичах. Трафарет очень характерный для 558 АРЗ. Возможно это один и тот же борт, но после ремонта и снят соответственно позже.

----------


## Бороданков Александр

Да, скорей всего так и есть...

----------


## Intruder

Может быть кто-то подскажет чей сей аппарат по геральдике?

----------


## Lans2

> Кунмадараш, 6 мая 1985 года....


а откуда снимали? не с вертолета же..

----------


## Бороданков Александр

Скорее всего с гидроподъёмника, в просторечии именуемого вышкой...ИМХО...

----------


## PPV

> ... Существует несколько таблиц выпуска самолетов семейства Су-17, все они "прыгают" и дают разные цифры.... 
> .... Вообщем получается, что М2 было выпущено не 268... Но возможно и чуть поболе чем 152... Вопрос с выпуском остается открытым...


Согласен с Игорем. Специально не занимался подсчетами, но цифры КнААПО сильно пляшут. Вот еще один источник - стенд на входе на завод, где указано 244хСу-17М2 + 92хСу-22.
А по моим приблизительным подсчетам получается примерно 213хСу-17М2 + 107хСу-22.

----------


## Lans2

> Ещё Су-20Р был...


? самостоятельная переделка поляков?

----------


## CRC

> ? самостоятельная переделка поляков?



Все польские Су-20, за исключением 4241-4246 и последние 7125. Были предварительно Заводская установка для выполнения ККР-1

----------


## Lans2

> Все польские Су-20, за исключением 4241-4246 и последние 7125. Были предварительно Заводская установка для выполнения ККР-1


А в какие годы это было сделано?

----------


## CRC

Самолет движущийся KKR-1 является экспортной версией 74i76 и были последней версией самолета Су-20 / Su17M / на производственной линии, польские полетел в 1976 году.
Другие 66 серии самолетов с серийными номерами 4241-4246 были первоначально предназначены для Египта. Эти в 1974 году

----------


## CRC

Оружие Су-20   1974      1980    

Польша никогда не покупала для Су-20 и МиГ-23, ракет Х-23М и контейнеров Delta NG.



Специальные бомбы

----------


## lindr

Интересно. 

Су-17 (с зав.н. 8923), Су-17М не нуждаются в Дельта-НГ, управляющая аппаратура размещена в конусе ВЗ, а для Су-20 вернули СРД-5МК в Дельта-НГ полякам не дали...хотя писалось в монографиях обратное.

----------


## ПСП

Су-17М3Р из 101 орап  :

----------


## РВВАИУ

> Данными об общем количестве выпущенных самолётов я не располагаю...
> Могу только сказать, что в ВВС СССР Су-17м2 состояли на вооружении шести полков: Луцк (ПрикВО), Диди-Шираки (ЗакВО), Сиверская (ЛенВО), Бирофельд (ДВО), Гроссенхайн (ГСВГ) и Кунмадараш (ЮГВ)...



Довелось во второй половине 80-х быть и в Гроссенхайне, и в Кунмандараше. Про последний не забожусь (плохо помню), а вот в Гроссенхайне в то время были Су-24.

----------


## ПСП

Войсковые испытания Су-17М2 в 806 апиб (г.Луцк) 1974-1976гг. Из фотоархива Юрия Михайлова :

----------


## KAV

> Су-17М3Р из 101 орап


Интересно, а года какие... В конце 70-х, начале 80-х бортовые номера в 101-ом орап были белые..

----------


## ПСП

KAV, даты на фото не указаны. Согласен, бортовые номера в 101 орап были белого цвета. Но мелькнули два борта с другими номерами  (тёмные на фото с белой окантовкой). Может, с другого полка прибыли, а потом их перекрасили в белый цвет? Или это чужие машины.
  Уточнил, борт №23(красный) из 328 ограп (Кунмадараш).

----------


## KAV

ПСП, а нет ли у Вас случайно фото Су-17 или Су-17М3 43-го апиб?

----------


## РВВАИУ

> KAV, даты на фото не указаны. Согласен, бортовые номера в 101 орап были белого цвета. Но мелькнули два борта с другими номерами  (тёмные на фото с белой окантовкой). Может, с другого полка прибыли, а потом их перекрасили в белый цвет? Или это чужие машины.



Да, у бортов на ЦЗ номера белые (под левой рукой у техника виден фрагмент номера стоящего на ЦЗ борта с белым номером), в отличие от номера рулящего борта.

----------


## ПСП

KAV, к сожалению, снимков из 43 апиб не попадалось.

----------


## ПСП

Су-17-ые из 963 уап Ейского ВВАУЛ. Из фотоархива Александра Кононкова :

----------


## ПСП

Су-17М2 из 67 апиб (Сиверский). Из фотоархива Валерия Кольева  :             

  Су-17м2 №26 после столкновения при полете парой на полигон, аварийно сел на а/д Вещево.

----------


## ПСП

Су-17М4 из 302 апиб (Переяславка), 1989г. Из фотоархива Бориса Четвертакова  :

----------


## ПСП

Техники и Су-17М4 из 730 апиб, 125 адиб, 16 ВА, г.Нойруппин, ГСВГ. Из фотоархива Бориса Четвертакова :

----------


## ПСП

Су-17М3 из 156 апиб.

----------


## chetbor

Новые данные КНАПО... Видимо не последние.
*Самолет Су-17 и его модификации*
Су-17        - 225 самолетов, 1969
Су-17М      - 251 самолет,    1972
Су-20        - 140 самолетов, 1973
Су-17М2    - 244 самолета,   1974
Су-17М3    - 450 самолетов, 1976
Су-17УМ    -   81 самолет,    1976
Су-22         -  92 самолета,   1976
Су-22УМ      - 68 самолетов, 1976
Су-22М      - 266 самолетов, 1978
Су-17УМ3  - 130 самолетов, 1979
Су-17М4    - 265 самолетов, 1980
Су-22М3    -   75 самолетов, 1982
Су-22УМ3К  - 86 самолетов, 1983
Су-22М4      - 391 самолет,   1984
Су-17УМ3К  -  19 самолетов, 1984
Всего выпущено 2783 самолета типа Су-17.

----------


## ПСП

Су-17М2 из 497 апиб (Гроссенхайн), 1976-1985 гг :

----------


## Galcom

> Су-17М2 из 69 апиб (г.Овруч) :


Привет
69 апиб Су-17М3 используются, не так ли?
может 806 апиб?

----------


## ПСП

Galcom, автор снимка ошибся. В 69 апиб не было Су-17М2. Снимок был сделан в 497 апиб (Гроссенхайн).

----------


## White

Испытания Су-17. Ахтуба. 1971г. Слева-направо: Вадим Петров, Степан Микоян, Петр Кабрелов, Владимир Кандауров.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Вопросы Павлу Плунскому.

Недавно обсуждали причины появления Су-22М4 в ВВС СССР, высказывали предположения: http://russianplanes.net/id199596. Могли бы Вы рассказать подробнее об этой части эксплуатации?
Также очень интересно узнать, можно ли внешне отличить Су-17М4 от 22М4.

Большое спасибо!

----------


## PPV

> Вопросы Павлу Плунскому.
> 
> Недавно обсуждали причины появления Су-22М4 в ВВС СССР, высказывали предположения: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация. Могли бы Вы рассказать подробнее об этой части эксплуатации?
> Также очень интересно узнать, можно ли внешне отличить Су-17М4 от 22М4.
> 
> Большое спасибо!


Всех причин во всех конкретных случаях я осветить не смогу, но то, что лежит на поверхности - это использование машин в экспортном варианте для обучения иностранцев. Т.е.практически во всех случаях самая первая партия таких экспортных самолетов шла в наши ВВС, и передавалась в КВОЛТУ. Кроме того, были случаи, когда машины, предназначенные инозаказчику, приходилось передавать нашим ВВС, т.к.этот самый заказчик "ино" по каким-то причинам отказывался от поставки. Или другой вариант - самые последние серийный Су-22М4 и Су-22УМ3К, предназначенные для Ирака, остались на заводе в Комсомольске, после того, как на Ирак были наложены санкции, и я своими глазами видел эту партию машин, стоящую под чехлами в углу 21-го цеха. 
Про отличия 17М4 от 2М4 - по документам они заключались только в системе госопознавания. Кроме того, на экспортных машинах в кабине не ставился ИТ-23, хотя проводка под него была. Правда, на машинах в варианте "А" для СВД после 1986 года он уже появился. 
Конкретно про данный борт 38410 ничего определенного сказать не могу. Выпущен он был в 1988 году. 8 шт. из этой 38-й серии пошли на экспорт, но 38-10 к ним не относится. В каком именно варианте он был выпущен и где эксплуатировался - не знаю...

----------


## lindr

Насколько мне известно внутри серий Су-22М; было выпущено некоторое количество Су-17М4 внутри 32, 34 и 38 серий, мне известны по сборным данным эти:

34814	М4	№126	34	14	1987	СССР	50	302-й АПИБ, Украина бн 12 ЗДАРЗ Йемен

34816	М4	№126	34	16	1987	СССР	42	20-й ГвАПИБ, 4215 БРС
34817	М4	№126	34	17	1987	СССР	01	20-й ГвАПИБ
34918	М4	№126	34	18	1987	СССР	19	730-й АПИБ, 20-й ГвАПИБ бн 40, 4215 БРС
34919	М4	№126	34	19	1987	СССР	43	20-й ГвАПИБ, Верхняя Пышма

38206	М4	№126	38	06	1988	СССР		Украина ЗДАРЗ Йемен 
38307	М4	№126	38	07	1988	СССР		Украина ЗДАРЗ Йемен 
38308	М4	№126	38	08	1988	СССР		Украина ЗДАРЗ Йемен 
38309	М4	№126	38	09	1988	СССР	54	730-й АПИБ, 20-й ГвАПИБ бн 10 
38410	М4	№126	38	10	1988	СССР	55	730-й АПИБ, 20-й ГвАПИБ бн 20  




> 8 шт. из этой 38-й серии пошли на экспорт


Странно, я насчитал 10  :Confused: , остальные ЕМНИП выпущены как 17М4

38101	22М4	№126	38	01	01.06.88	Польша	3101	потом 8101 8 PLMB, 40 PLMB, 40 ELT
38102	22М4	№126	38	02	06.88	ЧССР	3802	20.SBOLP, 32.ZTL Йемен 2213? 26sq
38203	22М4	№126	38	03	06.88	ЧССР	3803	20.SBOLP, 32.ZTL Йемен 2214? 26sq

38?14	22М4	№126	38	14	1989	Вьетнам	5851	937.FBR
38?15	22М4	№126	38	15	1989	Вьетнам	5852	937.FBR
38816	22М4	№126	38	16	1989	Вьетнам	5853	937.FBR
38817	22М4	№126	38	17	1989	Вьетнам	5854	937.FBR, 929.FBR
38818	22М4	№126	38	18	1989	Вьетнам	5855	937.FBR
38?19	22М4	№126	38	19	1989	Вьетнам	5856	937.FBR
38920	22М4	№126	38	20	1989	Вьетнам	5857	937.FBR потерян 16.04.15

----------


## AndyK

> Насколько мне известно внутри серий Су-22М; было выпущено некоторое количество Су-17М4 внутри 32, 34 и 38 серий, мне известны по сборным данным эти:


Сергей, реестр бы поправить  Реестр Су-17/22 во избежание путаницы, ибо там они (в ч. 38-10) как 22М4 значатся

----------


## lindr

Подожду ответа, там еще есть кое-что неправильное.

Да и позабыл, что писал там.

----------


## PPV

> Насколько мне известно внутри серий Су-22М; было выпущено некоторое количество Су-17М4 внутри 32, 34 и 38 серий, ...


Да, действительно, были такие, но у меня четких данных по количеству и сериям нет.
С другой стороны, должен покаяться: давеча написал, что ничего не знаю про N 38410, а потом посмотрел, оказывается, соврал. Летом 1988-го в Луцке приземлились 2 шт. Су-17М4, которые перегоняли с завода куда-то на запад. Их поставили на стоянку перелетных машин, в зоне 1-й АЭ, и я пошел посмотреть на них. Это были первые М4, которые я видел своими собственными глазами, и я не преминул запомнить и записать их серийники, это были 38-09 и 38-10...




> Странно, я насчитал 10 , ...


Действительно, в 38-й серии их 10, я ошибся. По номерам все совпадает, кроме 38-03, у меня написано, что была 38-04...

----------


## lindr

Спасибо. Сегодня я сделал разбивку по сериям и типам. Прошу откомментировать

Су-17М4 265 машин

10 серия - 5 машин
11 серия - 10 машин
12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20 серии - 180 машин
21 серия - 10 машин
31 серия - 2 машины
32 серия - 7 машин
34 серия - 9 машин
35 серия - 20 машин
36 серия - 8 машин
38 серия - 10 машин

Плюс прототип из Су-17М3

Су-22М4 391 машина

21 серия - 10 машин - Сирия, СССР
22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30 серии - 180 машин - Сирия, ЧССР, Болгария, Польша, ГДР, СССР 
31 серия - 18 машин - ГДР, СССР
32 серия - 13 машин - Ирак, Йемен?
33 серия - 20 машин - Ирак, ЧССР
34 серия - 11 машин - ЧССР, Ирак, СССР
36 серия - 12 машин - Болгария, ЧССР, 
37 серия - 20 машин - ЧССР, СССР, Польша
38 серия - 10 машин - Польша, ЧССР, Вьетнам
39, 40, 41, 42 - 80 машин Афганистан, Ангола, Вьетнам, СССР, ЧССР
43 серия - 7 машин Афганистан

----------


## PPV

> Спасибо. Сегодня я сделал разбивку по сериям и типам. Прошу откомментировать ...


Су-17М4 серийно выпускались с 10-й по 21-Ю серию, крайний серийный самолет был 21-11. 
С N 21-12 началась серия Су-22М4, но там вплоть до конца серии иногда встречались и Су-17М4. Где и сколько конкретно, сказать не могу. Крайний серийный самолет - N 43-17. 
В 10-й серии было 5, в 11-й и 12-й - по 10, в остальных по 20.

----------


## lindr

Отредактировал, но тогда не хватает 13 Су-17М4 до 265, с 22М4 все сходится.

Есть вопрос по Йемену, по известным данным одной спарки, поставка должна была иметь место в 1987 году.

43-17 по расчетам это должен быть борт 828 ВВС Афганистана

----------


## PPV

> Су-17М4 265 машин
> Су-22М4 391 машина


Сергей, а откуда суммарные данные по количеству машин?

----------


## lindr

С сайта завода КНААЗ, также 22УМ3К - заявлено 86, я насчитал 76. 17УМ3К - заявлено 19, вроде сходится, против 70 боевых, соотношение правильное в целом.

----------


## PPV

> С сайта завода КНААЗ, также 22УМ3К - заявлено 86, я насчитал 76. 17УМ3К - заявлено 19, вроде сходится, против 70 боевых, соотношение правильное в целом.


У меня руки никак не доходят до того, чтобы попытаться свести воедино данные со всех источников. Данные, которые получал в свое время с КНААЗ, также часто отличатся друг от друга, поскольку выдавали их в разное время разные люди. Хотя первоисточник, скорее, всего один. ...

----------


## borchet

Су-17м4 34 серии:
1.	Кресло К36ДМ сер.2 с замками ОСК-2 и складными ручками катапультирования (вперед)
2.	НАЗ-7, вместо МЛАС установлен плот, нет рыболовных снастей, нет воды, вместо шоколада конфеты леденцы
3.	Кислородный баллон установлен под НАЗом (до этого он стоял баллончиком прямо на кресле)
4.	Введена сигнализация открытого положения фонаря (лампа горит при нейтральном положении ручки; при открытом фонаре; фонарь опущен, замки не сработали)
5.	Шторка для слепых полетов стала веерной (хорошо видно на фотографиях, в убранном положении уходит вправо за голову) работает от РВ, установить метку опасной Н на РВ-21 на необходимую высоту (это и есть высота открытия шторки), далее ШТОРКА ЗАКР, она закрывается и лети по глиссаде да заданной высоты, далее она автоматически откроется, при отказе РВ автоматически открывается. Открывается автоматически при открытии фонаря и катапультировании.
6.	Кнопка «ЗАПУСК» стала в утопленной чашечке
7.	Установлено САУ-22м2 серии 3, введен автомат перекрестной связи и блок автоматического увода с опасной высоты, разрешен полет в автоматическом режиме на высоте 50m в равнинной местности.
8.	Подключили снова «ПРЕДКРЫЛКИ АВТ.- РУЧН.», поэтому ставить в положение РУЧН.
9.	Установлен ДС-20 на элероны
10.	Увеличились усилии на РУС и педалях из-за установки механизма возврата в нейтральное положение (при повреждении тяги до БУ-250, рулевая поверхность становится в нейтральное положение)
11.	Увеличен ход триммера ВЛЕВО – ВПРАВО до +/-10 градусов.
12.	Установлена сигнализация для ПТБ «НЕВЫРАБ. ПОДКРЫЛ» и «НЕВЫРАБ. ПОДФЮЗ.», датчик установлен во 2-ом баке, имеется блокировка (наличие ПТБ и сигнал ПУСТЫЕ)
13.	Установлен датчик вибрации «КОНТР. ВИБРАЦИИ» с турбины и компрессора
14.	АНО стало на 4 режима: 10% - 100% - 30% - ПРОБЛЕСК
15.	Световая сигнализация выпущенного положения шасси только на НК, горит когда все стойки встали на замок. Лампочки на основных стойках убрали.
16.	Плита бронирования для защиты двигателя, на винтах под фюзеляжем, по весу примерно 850 кг
17.	Установка 8 блоков для ППИ-26

----------


## PPV

> У меня руки никак не доходят ...


Попытался "подбить бабки" по сериям и сравнить их с данными по серийному выпуску из Комсомольска, которые получил с завода, а потом сравнил с данными, которые приведены на их сайте. 
Получилось интересно: по отдельным типам расхождения очень большие, а по суммарному количеству всех машин типа Су-17 разница всего в 3 машины. На мой взгляд это очень хорошая сходимость, особенно, если учесть общее количество машин - 2867 штук.
Но с данными с их сайта разница гораздо больше - аж в 81 самолет.

----------


## lindr

Хотелось бы подробности, так же особенно интересны малоизвестные вопросы:

- Сколько было Су-22 в Йемене, 24?
- Были ли поставки б\у машин Су-22М в Афганистан или только новой постройки ?
- Сколько Су-22М4 поставлено в Йемен из СССР (большое число б/у машин не в счет)

----------


## PPV

> Хотелось бы подробности, так же особенно интересны малоизвестные вопросы:
> 
> - Сколько было Су-22 в Йемене, 24?
> - Были ли поставки б\у машин Су-22М в Афганистан или только новой постройки ?
> - Сколько Су-22М4 поставлено в Йемен из СССР (большое число б/у машин не в счет)


Могу дать итоговые цифры по сериям по моим подсчетам.
Только сразу предупреждаю, они будут без разбивки между машинами для ВВС СССР и экспортными Су-20/22, поскольку в большинстве случаев экспортные машины не выделяли в отдельное производство и они шли вперемежку с Су-17. Итак:
Су-17 = 232
Су-17М/20 = 368
Су-17М2/22 = 326
Су-17М3/22М = 781
Су-22М3 = 76
Су-17М4/22М4 = 642
Су-17УМ/22У = 186
Су-17УМ3/22УМ3 = 145
Су-22УМ3К = 108

----------


## PPV

> ...
> - Сколько было Су-22 в Йемене, 24?
> - Были ли поставки б\у машин Су-22М в Афганистан или только новой постройки ?
> - Сколько Су-22М4 поставлено в Йемен из СССР (большое число б/у машин не в счет)


1. Су-22 В НДРЙ было поставлено 10 шт.
2. Не знаю. Плановые поставки с завода в ДРА были в 1981-82 гг. 4 партии, суммарно 24 штуки.
3. Точно не знаю, данные противоречивые. Скорее всего так;
В 1987 году 12 штук в ЙАР, в 1988 году 6 штук в НДРЙ,

----------


## lindr

Огромное спасибо за информацию!

Есть однако есть некоторые странные нестыковки:

Су-22М3 = 76 - Ираке по записям Купера из иракских архивов - одна эскадрилья ( №69) - 18 машин по штату, В Сирию 20, в Венгрию 12, *Куда пропали еще 26 самолетов?*

Су-22УМ3К = 108 - по вашим данным серии с *66 по 75*, *10 машин серии - получается одна - две были длиннее*?

66, 67, 68, 70, 72 точно не могут... 69, 71 под подозрением.

Су-17М4/22М4 = 642 Сходится 5+10+10+17 плюс 30 серий по 20.

Су-17М3/22М = 781 ЕМНИП 440+341

Су-17М2/22 = 326 - 244+82?

Су-17М/20 = 368 - не складывается у меня совсем, ответ даст знание числа машин, что ушли в Египет и данные о машинах Су-20 в Белоруссии.

----------


## PPV

> Огромное спасибо за информацию!
> Есть однако есть некоторые странные нестыковки:
> Су-22М3 = 76 - Ираке по записям Купера из иракских архивов - одна эскадрилья ( №69) - 18 машин по штату, В Сирию 20, в Венгрию 12, *Куда пропали еще 26 самолетов?*
> Су-22УМ3К = 108 - по вашим данным серии с *66 по 75*, *10 машин серии - получается одна - две были длиннее*?
> 66, 67, 68, 70, 72 точно не могут... 69, 71 под подозрением.
> Су-17М4/22М4 = 642 Сходится 5+10+10+17 плюс 30 серий по 20.
> Су-17М3/22М = 781 ЕМНИП 440+341
> Су-17М2/22 = 326 - 244+82?
> Су-17М/20 = 368 - не складывается у меня совсем, ответ даст знание числа машин, что ушли в Египет и данные о машинах Су-20 в Белоруссии.


Су-22М3 поставки: Сирия - 20, Венгрия - 12, Ирак - 39.
Су-22УМ3К серии с 65 по 75.
Для Су-17М3/22М я не делал четкой разбивки по типам. 17М3 там идут подряд с 21 по 28-Ю серии, потом четные 17М3, по 20 штук, нечетные - 22М, по 15 штук, но в обоих случаях они не всегда были полные. + были опытные С-54, были пропуски серий, и т.п.

----------


## PPV

17М2/22 серии четко разделены, по моим подсчетам 213+113
17М/20, серии перемешаны, разделить трудно.
В Египет было поставлено 11 шт. 59-й серии, 10 шт. 68-й серии и 6 шт. 72-й серии.

----------


## lindr

> 17М2/22 серии четко разделены, по моим подсчетам 213+113
>  17М/20, серии перемешаны, разделить трудно.
>  В Египет было поставлено 11 шт. 59-й серии, 10 шт. 68-й серии и 6 шт. 72-й серии.


Спасибо еще раз.




> Су-22М3 поставки: Сирия - 20, Венгрия - 12, Ирак - 39.


Спасибо, значит Купер ошибся: Су-22м3 а не 22м перевооружили 109-ю эскадрилью в 1983, потом весной 1984 69-ю, штатная численность в сумме 36 машин.

а СУ-22М остаются лишь 5-я эскадрилья в 1978 - 18 штат, потом 44-я эскадрилья - 18 штат, плюс компенсация потерь.




> Су-22УМ3К серии с 65 по 75.


что-то не вижу я тут 22ум3к, может вперемешку?

17532365201	УМ3	№126	65	01	23.11.82	СССР	55	47-й ОГвРАП
17532365202	УМ3	№126	65	02	08.12.82	СССР	88	730-й АПИБ, 20-й ГвАПИБ, 4215 БРС бн 86 
17532365203	УМ3	№126	65	03	1982	СССР		Украина, Вьетнам
17532365204	УМ3	№126	65	04	1982	СССР		Украина, Вьетнам
17532365405	УМ3	№126	65	05	1983	СССР		Украина, Вьетнам
...		
17532365407	УМ3	№126	65	07	14.02.83	СССР	17	4215 БРС 
...		
17532365610	УМ3	№126	65	10	24.02.83	СССР	82	
17532365611	УМ3	№126	65	11	1983	СССР	34	328-й ОГвРАП Украина, Вьетнам 8551 923.FBR, 921.FBR
17532365612	УМ3	№126	65	12	1983	СССР	35	328-й ОГвРАП Украина, Вьетнам 8552 923.FBR, 921.FBR
17532365613	УМ3	№126	65	13	21.04.83	СССР	15	4215 БРС 
17532365714	УМ3	№126	65	14	04.05.83	СССР	14	ЛИИ, 4215 БРС 
...
17532365?20	УМ3	№126	65	20	1983	СССР		




> Для Су-17М3/22М я не делал четкой разбивки по типам. 17М3 там идут подряд с 21 по 28-Ю серии, потом четные 17М3, по 20 штук, нечетные - 22М, по 15 штук, но в обоих случаях они не всегда были полные. + были опытные С-54, были пропуски серий, и т.п.


Все правильно, это здесь уже обсуждалось

----------


## PPV

По имеющимся данным, Су-22УМ3К были 2 крайние машины 65-й серии, которые пошли в Сирию...

----------


## lindr

> По имеющимся данным, Су-22УМ3К были 2 крайние машины 65-й серии, которые пошли в Сирию...


Все равно не сходится
65, 66 по 74,75

2+10*9+6=98




> 17М/20, серии перемешаны, разделить трудно.
>  В Египет было поставлено 11 шт. 59-й серии, 10 шт. 68-й серии и 6 шт. 72-й серии.


Все же можно попробовать, В Ираке Су-20 были в одной эскадрилье (№1), 18 машин по штату, Купер пишет 10 в 1973 и 8 в 1974, еще 2 Су-20 было в Кубинке. Кроме того писали о Су-20 70-й серии в Белоруссии.

Итого:

55-я серия -1 - опытный
57-я серия -16 - Сирия
59-я серия -11 - Египет
62-я серия - сколько? - Ирак?
63-я серия - сколько? - Ирак?
64-я серия - сколько? - Ирак?
65-я серия - сколько? - Ирак?
66-я серия -6 - Польша
66-я серия -1 - СССР?
66-я серия -28 - Сирия
68-я серия -2 - Сирия
68-я серия -10 - Египет
70-я серия?
72-я серия - 6 Египет
74-я серия - 16 Польша
76-я серия - 5 Польша

Пока 120+

Завод вроде писал, что сумма -140...

----------


## PPV

Да, я посмотрел еще раз, и скорректировал цифры, в том числе и по Су-22УМ3К. Их у меня теперь также 98...
По Су-20 это получается гадание на кофейной гуще. Даже зная точно, куда и сколько было поставлено на экспорт, остается только догадываться, сколько реально было в каждой серии, потому что были еще машины, которые пошли в наши учебные центры. Например, в той же 57-й серии кроме тех 16-ти, которые пошли в Сирию, были еще первые 4 машины, которые переоборудовали из М в МК и передали в учебный центр. ...

----------


## lindr

Причем штук 20 осталось у нас, проходят на сайте КНААЗ как 17УМ3К.

А По Су-20 можете прокомметировать? у меня кстати еще выходит, что не 71, 73, 75 серий не было вовсе.

А последние Су-17М - 70-я серия.

----------


## PPV

> ... 
> А По Су-20 можете прокомметировать? у меня кстати еще выходит, что не 71, 73, 75 серий не было вовсе.
> А последние Су-17М - 70-я серия.


71, 73 и 75-й серий действительно не было. 
Известно, что последний серийный Су-17М - 76510.

----------


## lindr

> Известно, что последний серийный Су-17М - 76510.


Спасибо.
Как интересно: еще и 76-06 по 76-10 для наших ВВС, компенсация потерь или туда же в Белорусский ВО?

Все таки хотелось бы уточнить по числу машин в Ирак. Повторюсь: летала одна эскадрилья  с 1973 по 2003, машины никому не передавались, штат 18 машин. Другие части не получали.

Есть версия, что последняя партия 18 машин в Афганистан, о которой вы писали, что они бывшие Иракские (собственно эмблема на останках машин закрашенная видна) отмененные из-за войны 90-91, предназначались как раз для Эскадрильи №1 на замену Су-20...

----------


## PPV

Поставки в Ирак: 59-я серия - 4 шт., 61-я серия - 18 шт., 68-я серия - 14 шт.

----------


## lindr

Вот тут любопытно, 59 и 61 это 1973 год, 68-я 1974, по партиям Купер не наврал.

Но по количеству - тут как раз на ДВЕ штатных эскадрильи два по 18. Однако никаких фото машин кроме как эскадрильи №1 с этим типом не было. Да и в архивах и записях иракского генерала, на которые Купер ссылается нет упоминания о других частях на Су-20.

Была версия потерь, но пишут, что первое боевое применение - 1974 год и 75 год - восстание Курдов. 

По бортовым 1973 год известны номера 1162-1182, 1974 год: 1295-1315 с пропусками

После реформы 1980х годов бортовые от 20501 до 20525, 

20508, 20512, 20513, 20514 хранились в Иране с 1991. Но в нормальном состоянии только 20512.

----------


## lindr

Итого:

 55-я серия -1 - опытный
 57-я серия -16 - Сирия
 59-я серия -11 - Египет
 59-я серия -4 - Ирак
 61-я серия -18 - Ирак
 61-я серия -2 - СССР? (234 ГвИАП)
 66-я серия -6 - Польша
 66-я серия -1 - СССР?
 66-я серия -28 - Сирия
 68-я серия -2 - Сирия
 68-я серия -10 - Египет
 68-я серия -14 - Ирак
 72-я серия - 6 Египет
 74-я серия - 16 Польша
 76-я серия - 5 Польша

 Получилось 140, как и на сайте КнААЗ

Также получается, что не было серий: 52, 54, 56, 58, 60, 62, 64, 71, 73, 75

----------


## PPV

Были еще машины кроме тех, что поставлялись на экспорт, я вам говорил.
Например, точно известно про то, что машины 57-01...57-04 были переоборудованы из М в МК и поставлены в УЦ.
Кроме этого, известно о существовании С-32МК N 63-02, 68-33, которые не поставлялись на экспорт и проходили СЛИ в 15650...

----------


## lindr

> Например, точно известно про то, что машины 57-01...57-04 были переоборудованы из М в МК


Но в статистику завода они могли и не входить. По крайне мере стало понятно, откуда взялась цифра 140.

кроме того я не уверен, в 66-й серии был одиночный 20, возможно это как раз машина 68-33, во общем и целом цифры близкие.




> С-32МК N 63-02


Харьковский борт, спасибо, интересно.

----------


## PPV

> Но в статистику завода они могли и не входить. По крайне мере стало понятно, откуда взялась цифра 140...


Нет, машины 57-й серии дорабатывались в МК прямо на заводе...

----------


## lindr

Хорошо, тут вроде ясно, что с пропущенными сериями?

----------


## PPV

пропущенные серии были пропущены...

----------


## lindr

> пропущенные серии были пропущены...


Вспомнил анекдот про корзину воздушного шара  :Wink: 

Я имел ввиду, правильный ли список? Если да, то смогу и размер каждой серии выпущенной прикинуть.

----------


## PPV

> Вспомнил анекдот про корзину воздушного шара 
> 
> Я имел ввиду, правильный ли список? Если да, то смогу и размер каждой серии выпущенной прикинуть.


Тоже вспомнил: " ... А вот это попробуйте!" ("Бриллиантовая рука")

----------


## CRC

Вы можете определить, в каком / каких единицах ВВС летал  Cy-17MK c/н 74105 в СССР 1976- 1977?

----------


## PPV

> Вы можете определить, в каком / каких единицах ВВС летал  Cy-17MK c/н 74105 в СССР 1976- 1977?


У меня указана только дата передачи Су-20 с таким номером ПНР - 12.02.1977 г.

----------


## CRC

Я знаю, как это что самолет был-летающий ? в Chojnie,или прилетел из СССР за 6601

----------


## lindr

Попробовал прикинуть размер серий по  типам, просьба прокомментировать

Су-17:

85 - 3
86 - 3 ?
87, 88 - 20
89, 90, 91 - 30
92 - 35
93, 94 - 30
95 - 1

Су-17М, 20:

51 - 2
53 - 1
55, 57 - 20
59 - 15
61 - 20
63, 65 - 30
66 - 35
67 - 30
68 - 35
69, 70, 72, 74 - 30
76 - 10

Су-17М2, 22:

01 - 3
02 - 7
03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09, 10, 11, 12 - 20
13 - 3

31 - 1
32, 33 - 10
34 - 20
35 - 35
36 - 15
37 - 20
38 - 2

Су-17М3, 22М:

21 - 2
22, 23, 24, 25 - 10
26, 27, 28, 30, 32, 34, 36, 38, 40, 42, 44, 46, 48, 50, 52, 54, 56, 58, 60, 62, 64, 66 - 20
29, 31, 33, 35, 37, 39, 41, 43, 45, 47, 49, 51, 53, 55, 57, 59, 61 - 15


Су-22М3:

63 - 1

50, 51, 52, 53, 54 - 15

Су-17М4:

10 - 5
11, 12 - 10
13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42 - 20
43 - 17

Спарки:

51 - 1
53 - 3?
54, 55 - 10
56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65 - 20
66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74 - 10
75 - 5

81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86 - 5
87, 88, 89, 90 - 10
91 - ?

----------


## PPV

Су-17:
86-я серия = 5
...
88-я серия = 30
...
С 92-й серией непонятно, но не менее 30
...
Крайний серийный - предположительно N 94-24.
Машина 95-00 к Су-17 уже не относится, это был опытный образец С-32МК без КИС в единственном экземпляре...

----------


## PPV

Су-17М/20:
51-я серия = 3
53-я серия = 5
55-я серия = 10
57,59,61-я серии по 20
63,65,67,69,70,72,74-серии по 30
66,68-я серии по 35
Крайний серийный -76510

----------


## PPV

Су-17М2/22:
1-я серия =3
2-я серия =5
3-я серия =10
4...12-я серии по 20
13-я серия = 15
31-я серия = 2
32,33-я серии по 10
34...37-я серии по 20
крайний серийный предположительно N 38-11

----------


## PPV

Су-17М3/22М:
21-я серия =2
22-я серия =2
23-я серия =10
24...28-я серии по 20
Далее Су-17М3 шли с 30-й по 66-Ю серии, только четными номерами, по 20, но. возможно, в некоторых сериях было и меньше. 
А Су-22М с 29-й по 69-Ю серии, только нечетными, по 15, однако в некоторых сериях, возможно, было меньше
Крайний серийный самолет предположительно N 69-12

----------


## PPV

Спарки:
51-я серия =2
52-я серия =2
53-я серия =3
...
81-я серия =3
82...90-я серии по 10
91-я серия - минимум 1

----------


## lindr

Спасибо! 




> 55-я серия = 10


Разобрался, в 1995 году споттер неправильно определил тип на АРЗ, перепутал Су-17М2 05513 и Су-17М 5513.

по 59-й серии все же есть у меня сомнения, еще пять машин непонятно куда впихнуть, если только наши еще получили, пока знаю достоверно только о двух Су-20 в Кубинке.




> 2-я серия =5


Странно, у меня упоминается Клен-П на машине 0207.




> 3-я серия =10


Упоминается у меня, что на машине 03-19 испытывалось какое-то вооружение.




> 34...37-я серии по 20


У меня упоминается ливийская машина 5833, правда у меня нет подтверждения, что ее заводской 35833

Также известны ливийские 5814, 5821




> 22-я серия =2


Помню я читал о ГСИ 12.1978 на машине 22-10




> 81-я серия =3


Было фото обломка с заводским номером.

17532381905	22У	№126	81	05		Ливия	905	1022sq потерян 23.02.11

----------


## Intruder

Су-22 НТИИМ

----------


## Intruder

Чья эмблема на этой сороковке?

----------


## Intruder

> Чья эмблема на этой сороковке?


Так и нет каких либо мнений по этой "сороковке".......?

----------


## lindr

> Су-22 НТИИМ


Он же в Краснодаре. Снимок Роберта из Венгрии

----------


## Intruder

> Он же в Краснодаре. Снимок Роберта из Венгрии


Когда сделан снимок в Краснодаре?

----------


## lindr

Год 1978-79

----------


## Intruder

Машина с нач 80-х в ЛИБ НТИИМ.  Сейчас утилизирована.

----------


## RA3DCS

Динамика развития отличий между модификациями Су-17.Су-17 с двумя НР-30, Мб.н.= 3.0 т, ракета Х-23.
Крыло с изменяемой стреловидностью. Двигатель АЛ-7Ф-1-250. Двухкупольный парашют. Кресло КС-4-32. Запас топлива основной системы 3430л. ФКП АКС-5. Шесть точек подвески. РСБН-5С. САУ-22-1. Радиокомандная линия «Дельта». Прицелы АСП-ПФМ-7, ПБК-2КЛ и ФКП СШ=45.

Су-17М с двумя НР-30, Мб.н. = 4.0 т, ракеты Х-23, Х-28. 2хСППУ-22.
Двигатель АЛ-21Ф-3.  Однокупольный парашют. Восемь точек подвески: точки 2,8 и 1,7 расположены по схеме «тандем».  Запас топлива основной системы 4770л. Автоматический радиокомпас АРК-15М. Остальные элементы по Су-17.

Су-17М2 с двумя НР-30, Мб.н. = 4.0 т, ракеты Х-23, Х-25,Х-28.  2хСППУ-22.
Запас топлива основной системы 4560л. САУ-22М. Навигационный комплекс КН-23. Лазерный дальномер «Фон». РСБН-6С. Самолетный ответчик СО-69.Прицелы АСП-17, ПБК-3-17С. Система «Тестер-УЗ». Остальные элементы по Су-17М.

Су-17М3 с двумя НР-30, Мб.н. = 4.0 т, ракеты Х-23, Х-25, Х-29Л,Х-28, С-25. 2хСППУ-22.
Запас топлива основной системы 4870л. Кресло К-36ДМ. Улучшенный обзор из кабины до 15 градусов вниз-вперед в плоскости симметрии. Лазерная система «Клен-П». Десять точек подвески (точки 9,10 только для ракетР-60). Прицел АСП-17БМЦ. Станция «Береза-Л». КДС-23. СПС-141М (СПС-142М), литер ВГ. Модификация Су-17М3Р (разведчик) с контейнерами ККР-1, ККР-1/2, ККР1Т,ККР-1Т/2. Остальные элементы по Су-17М2.

Су-17М4 с двумя НР-30, Мб.н. = 4.0 т, ракеты Х-27ПС, Х-29Л,Х-29Т, Х-58У, С-25Л. 4хСППУ-22. (ракеты Х-23, Х-28 не предусмотрены).
Запас топлива основной системы 4540л. Прицельно-навигационный комплекс ПрНК-54. САУ-22М2. Нерегулируемый воздухозаборник двигателя (М=1,7). Радиотехническая система дальней навигации РСДН. Радиокомпас АРК-22, Связная радиостанция Р-864. Радиовысотомер А-035. Маркерный радиоприемник МРП-66. Модификация Су-17М4Р с контейнерами ККР-2А, ККР-2Т, ККР-2Ш, ККР-2Э,ККР-2П, ККР-1Т, ККР-1Т/2. Остальные элементы по Су-17М3 (Су-17М3Р).
Источник: военно-воздушная академия Монино 1986 год.

----------


## PPV

навскидку:
Су-17: Мб.н=2,5 т, АРК-15М, СОД-57М, МРП-56П, Р-832М, СПС-141В, САРПП-12Г, 2хСППУ-22
Су-17М: -
Су-17М2: ракета Х-29Л, "Прожектор"
Су-17М3: АСП-17Б, Х-28(58У)

----------


## RA3DCS

> навскидку:
> Су-17М3: АСП-17Б,


Су-17М3 : АСП-17БЦ

----------


## vandork

Все эти фоты снимали летом 1985 на аэр. Кунмадараш (1 гв.апиб, ВВС ЮГВ, Венрия. В это время я и жил именно там)... Не знаете как можно приобрести все или больше этих кадров из этой серии (я 100% уверен что было их много)? РИА новости вообще не и отвечает но присланные мною просбы и вопросы. Спасибо

----------

